# Need Help



## jeotrouvetout (Nov 28, 2011)

hello

in first sorry for my english

so my problem

i've an SOD (sleep of death) in my touchpad

i try :
power
power +home (more 30 secondes)
power+home + up volume (more 30 secondes)
power+home + down volume (more 30 secondes)
power+home + middle volume (more 30 secondes)

-- > nothing works

no led in home bouton
no detection in usb just an drivers not found

no information in tablet no logo

have you idea for help me ?

thanks a lot

jeo


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jeotrouvetout said:


> hello
> 
> in first sorry for my english
> 
> ...


Send it back to HP for repair.


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

If holding down power +home key at the SAME time for 30 seconds does not work then you can just leave it sit til the battery dies and try plugging it back in. Other than that... yes, send it back to HP for repair.


----------



## jeotrouvetout (Nov 28, 2011)

thanks a lot

no more problem to send to HP a touchpad with android inside ?

nobody have QHSUSB_DLOAD drivers ?? just for kill android with acmeunistaller


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Send it back to HP for repair.


Plug it in overnight, and try again tomorrow.


----------



## itzike (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah try to let it die or charge it overnight and try again. good luck


----------



## jeotrouvetout (Nov 28, 2011)

hi

i try to charge it all the night but nothing more

i find a drivers QHSUSB_DLOAD , i try it this night and say the result


----------



## jeotrouvetout (Nov 28, 2011)

hello

i try drivers, drivers i reconnize in port com4 but nothing more , nothing reconize when i try a webosdoctor

have you soluce for clean all information before send to hp ?


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Try web os dr. Hope works for you

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

try holding Power and Home button for a much longer time. 30 seconds may be to short, try hold power and home button for 3 min.

also try, *Do Not *charge overnight, then hold power & home.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jeotrouvetout said:


> thanks a lot
> 
> no more problem to send to HP a touchpad with android inside ?
> 
> nobody have QHSUSB_DLOAD drivers ?? just for kill android with acmeunistaller


@jeotrouvetout, here is the deal. As you have stated, none of the key-presses that normally reset and reboot your TouchPad work. Your computer does not recognize your TouchPad, so there is no way to run ACMEuninstaller to clean off android from your TouchPad. If I understand you correctly, if you press the power key you do not see the HP logo in the circle. If you did, you could try holding down the volume up to boot into recovery mode which might allow you to try to run ACMEuninstaller. But, from what you have said, you are at a dead end. Your only option is to send it back to HP and hope that they don't have any better luck turning it on and they just send you a replacement. Everyone I have heard that sent a TouchPad back for repair got a replacement back from them. I personally doubt if they waste much time troubleshooting returns, they just send a replacement to you and send the broken TouchPad to a repair facility and the folks there could care less what operating system is on them. Yours sounds so messed up they just may toss it in the trash. Send it back and cross your fingers.


----------



## jeotrouvetout (Nov 28, 2011)

@nevertells

Thanks a lot for your reply, i think calling HP for repair and cross my fingers

i say you the result before

thanks all persons for your help


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jeotrouvetout said:


> @nevertells
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply, i think calling HP for repair and cross my fingers
> 
> ...


It will be interesting what they do. Let us know. just curious, where are you from?


----------



## jeotrouvetout (Nov 28, 2011)

@nevertells

live in france


----------



## sononline2000 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank You very much it was a very great help.... I have lot of respects for your effort. I was able to fix by pressing the Home and Power key for like 30 sec.

Now i installed Android and its working beautifully. A lot of thanks for the http://rootzwiki.com very great job.

I don't have Market place in Android how can i download applications?

Thank You again all for help


----------



## jeotrouvetout (Nov 28, 2011)

hello

information : the tablet is in HP SAV and now i'm waiting about news of my tablet by HP

wait and see


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

sononline2000 said:


> Thank You very much it was a very great help.... I have lot of respects for your effort. I was able to fix by pressing the Home and Power key for like 30 sec.
> 
> Now i installed Android and its working beautifully. A lot of thanks for the http://rootzwiki.com very great job.
> 
> ...


Download and install the Gapp.zip.


----------



## jeotrouvetout (Nov 28, 2011)

hello

i received a new tablet

all is ok

jeo


----------



## dpeteual (Nov 26, 2011)

I had same problem. Let the TP sit or a couple of days until battery was dead. Then used top button to turn it back on. Got the dead battery icon. Plugged it in and let it sit for couple of hours. Pressed top button and everything was back to normal.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jeotrouvetout said:


> hello
> 
> i received a new tablet
> 
> ...


Hooray!!!!!!!!


----------

